# Scorps pics!



## tan (Sep 22, 2007)

Hubby took these pics of his new Flinders Range Scorps, though you might like to see.


----------



## bylo (Sep 22, 2007)

they look awsum


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 22, 2007)

wow they look mad!


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 23, 2007)

Great pics love the first one


----------



## PhilK (Sep 23, 2007)

Very cool. I can't find a decent blacklight anywhere. Also just recently got a flinders range. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Very cool. I can't find a decent blacklight anywhere. Also just recently got a flinders range. Pretty cool, huh?



ebay, i just got 2 for $50, nice scorp tan


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 23, 2007)

I love how they glow like that under UV. I've always had a bit of a soft spot for scorpions. 

I found a couple in my local nature reserve and photographed them yesterday. ( funnily enough I had to turn over a log or two to find them as they don't come out to bask 8) :lol

Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Clairebear (Sep 23, 2007)

Do scorpions usually sting their owners? does it hurt? have you been stung yet tan :lol:!


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

only the stupid ones i got stung once by one of the more dangerous aus sp but i was trying to move it to one end of the containerwith my hand, i deserved it. Urodacus species would be something like a bee sting but depends on the person.


----------



## tan (Sep 23, 2007)

Haha, don't be stupid, I'm not really a bug person, they are hubby's to play with. He gets the boy out and lets it crawl on his hand and it seems quite placid - no stings yet. However, he is yet to build the courage to get the female out as she is a piggy. She's always hungry and on the hunt! Apparently the are like a wasp sting, etc, but I'm not going to find out!


----------



## Clairebear (Sep 23, 2007)

Go on Tan... i dare you:shock:!!! I want to see a nice red itchy like spot at the next herp meeting now... i think i hear the female calling to you!

But seriously those things are kinda cute... in a freaky way...


----------



## tan (Sep 23, 2007)

I am no glutton for punishment, however, I do find them extremely interesting to watch especially at feeding time. Might sound silly, but i"d rather a bite from one of my bigger pythons than a scorpion:shock:


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 24, 2007)

*Good looking Scorp, can't get a pic of mine at the moment, she's too fast which is suprising as she's preggers. Spends most of her time hiding right now.*


----------



## tan (Sep 24, 2007)

We are a little scared to put ours together, can you give me a quick run down on how to breed them?


----------



## eladidare (Sep 24, 2007)

very nice tan


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 24, 2007)

tan said:


> We are a little scared to put ours together, can you give me a quick run down on how to breed them?




Hi Tan, I was given the preggers one as a fathers day present, so I can't help you too much. I know they need a large flat rock to dance on for it to happen. For some really good info try this link http://www.thedailylink.com/thespiralburrow/ 

I keep a pair of Deserts together, but the tank is fairly large and they tend to keep to their own ends at the moment.

Al.


----------



## hornet (Sep 24, 2007)

tan said:


> We are a little scared to put ours together, can you give me a quick run down on how to breed them?



i'd be scared aswell, U. elongatus are very prone to eating their mate, like other scrape dwellers normally very intolerant of others and should be kept separate unless breeding but even then they can and do eat eachother.


----------



## tan (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of. Don't fancy trying to rescue him if she goes canibal on him!


----------



## hornet (Sep 24, 2007)

if you do try make sure they are both very well fed and make sure you do have a male and a female.


----------

